# What do you do for living?



## Doraemun (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm a driver and I feel insecure about it. I graduated but I never use it to work at any company because of my social anxiety and I can't socialize with anyone. So I choose to be a driver because I don't have to talk much, no co-worker, no inside 4 walls and time freedom (like Uber). I do this for almost 3 years. I've earn a good living from it. It's helping me to survive everyday. So I keep doing it year by year... But people don't see it like a 'job', underestimate it and belittle who decides this as a whole-life job. I begin feeling bad about myself, make myself unworthy to have a chance to love someone or be friend with them. I have thought that I should quit but what else can I do? I'm scared and I'm getting old enough to have no one hire me. I have no experience at anything. Oh my life sucks, it just getting worse.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've been slaving in a factory part time for almost 2 years.

it's fine, pays the bills. it also sucks. but no it's fine.

and its morally bad to be productive in the current environment anyway. the best we can do is produce little and consume little.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I drive a truck, a mix of local and over the road. What kind of driver are you? I've never heard anyone say driving for a living isn't a real job. Plenty of demand for drivers, pay is good, and not much interaction with others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I've been working in supply chain the past 3-4 years. It's been a mix of running around a factory and desk work.


----------



## Darvyn (Sep 17, 2013)

I work full-time at a library. I've been here for over 5 years now and I still love my job. Working here has forced me to confront my anxieties about confrontation (to a certain degree, I still hate it, but what can you do?) and enforcing policies.

A job is a job, anything you do for monetary compensation is a job. No job is "less" than any other. I think that's a mentality folks adopt in order to be able to feel better about their own jobs. Kinda how someone that works in an office might belittle someone that works with the arts.

Sorry for the rant. It just irritates me when people try to devalue someone else's job.

Best.


----------



## Doraemun (Sep 9, 2016)

Sorry, I didn't say clearly. Driver here is like Uber driver. You have a car and an app on your phone, then you can make money from carrying people or goods, easy thing to do, no experience at all, anytime you want to make money, just sweep the app to online or you want to take a break for many days, then offline all by yourself. And instead of car, I use motorbike. 

I think people will look at you differently if you're a doctor, engineer, executive, manager, police, politician... or you're just a waiter, cleaner, gardener, guardian, dustman, garbage man... I can see it's another level of life with each job you choose, where your position is in this society. And it affects your life in some ways, I think so.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

^ Not necessarily true that people can be judged depending on what work they do. If that's what you meant.


----------



## Doraemun (Sep 9, 2016)

Hummm, maybe it's not. I'm looking in the way of most people where I live will think, southeast asia. They can judge who you are by the job you doing.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

^ Ok Ive worked with doctors etc & never did I think they thought they were better. They were either casually chatting or working. Obvs it can happen but Ive never seen that here with any job Ive done.


----------



## Doraemun (Sep 9, 2016)

Humm, you do the best you like. And at least you have experience in it and you know what to do something relate to it in life. But I have nothing, everytime people ask me for help, I almost don't know what to do, like a child need to learn.
Imagine you go to college, graduate and get a degree but then you do a dustman. Humm, maybe people don't judge but they don't think you're successful too. 
So you don't take it seriously, as a westerner. You think I can get to know a foreigner (white guy) without him thinking of my job?


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I think it makes things worse when you're clearly insecure about it. There's that Tyrion Lannister quote to wear your shortcomings like armour, and it can never be used to hurt you. 

And trust me I know what you mean - society absolutely judges people for what they do for a living. I make the least money of all my friends. My jobs have made good conversation fodder, since I do fun sht like tour abandoned factories and robotic warehouses... But it doesn't garner respect like if I had told someone I was a scientist or engineer. I dated an engineer at some point and he told me he would never get with someone in a "low skill career". That potential relationship most definitely didn't pan out. I'm considered behind the eight ball on career trajectory at my age. 

After a while the shame just gets old. We work hard for a living, and there's nothing to look down or denigrate about that. It would be boring if everyone did the same thing anyway.


----------



## ManInAShed (Dec 19, 2016)

Darvyn said:


> I work full-time at a library. I've been here for over 5 years now and I still love my job. Working here has forced me to confront my anxieties about confrontation (to a certain degree, I still hate it, but what can you do?) and enforcing policies.
> 
> A job is a job, anything you do for monetary compensation is a job. No job is "less" than any other. I think that's a mentality folks adopt in order to be able to feel better about their own jobs. Kinda how someone that works in an office might belittle someone that works with the arts.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I work as a cleaner for a supermarket. Once a customer asked me where a product was and I said that I was sorry I didn't know, I'm just the cleaner. The customer patted me on the back and said I'm not "just" a cleaner, I'm a worker like everyone else. It felt nice to know that there are good people out there that don't judge people based on their employment status.

Also, you're so lucky to work in a library. My asperger's psychologist is pushing for me to take a librarian course and transition into that type of work. Glad to hear that you love what you do.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

leaf in the wind said:


> since I do fun sht like tour abandoned factories and robotic warehouses... But it doesn't garner respect like if I had told someone I was a scientist or engineer.


 Holy crap ... that sounds freaking awesome to me!!!!!!! You have my respect and admiration! :grin2:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Drivers are the red blood cells in the arteries of society, without drivers nothing else works : /


----------



## Darvyn (Sep 17, 2013)

ManInAShed said:


> Also, you're so lucky to work in a library. My asperger's psychologist is pushing for me to take a librarian course and transition into that type of work. Glad to hear that you love what you do.


That's awesome! I know that there are some library positions that don't require much (if any) prior experience. If you have any questions about working in a library, just let me know.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

I work as a Driver myself. ITs a job that is about it. I deal have to with passengers not cargo so I still have to deal with people. So I guess its kind of like exposure therapy for me having to talk to people so its all good. 

I have a bachelors degree so working as a driver is certainly working below what I am qualified to do. But im not good enough with my SA to sell stuff or be in meetings where I have to talk. So Driver is what I have to do. Ive had much worse jobs so it is what it is.

At least your working and being productive. Better then a lot others are doing. If you want more make a plan for the job you want and start pursuing that at this time.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

Shredder said:


> Holy crap ... that sounds freaking awesome to me!!!!!!! You have my respect and admiration! :grin2:


Haha yeah definitely appeals to urban exploration junkies (like me).


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'll be either a dental or ortho assistant soon.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I telecommute as a Data Architect for a software company. 

Not glamorous and can be difficult to keep focused. It's an enabler, that's all.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Driving is a good job, not sure why you'd be insecure about that. I wanted to be a driver when I was 21 or 22 but didn't have money for training and my credit was wrecked at the time so I couldn't get a loan.

Now I'm a freelance graphic designer. I also run a membership site with hundreds of training videos teaching how to use design software. I've been transitioning into focusing on that full time. It now makes up more of my income than freelancing does.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Worked at Disney World until a month ago and then was fired. Before that, a coffee shop which I quit. Before that Panera Bread which i quit. Before that Target which I quit. Before that Goodwill which I quit.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Y'all shouldn't be ashamed of your jobs. It pays your bills and at least you have something going on.
Anyway, I work in HR.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Unappreciated ghastly!*

doing stuff for people with no idea what they need. they don't know how.

eliminated by zombie recruiters >:O they force the CV to get stretched gaps too long


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I was a self employed online advertiser, now i'm in college.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Data entry, It’s just typing on the computer. So you would think that data entry would be a perfect job for people with social anxiety but nope, that’s far from it! I learned that the hard way but it’s paying the bills :/ so I have to suck it up until I win the lottery or some other kind of miracle happens lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodamecantabile (Jul 24, 2010)

cmed said:


> Driving is a good job, not sure why you'd be insecure about that. I wanted to be a driver when I was 21 or 22 but didn't have money for training and my credit was wrecked at the time so I couldn't get a loan.
> 
> Now I'm a freelance graphic designer. I also run a membership site with hundreds of training videos teaching how to use design software. I've been transitioning into focusing on that full time. It now makes up more of my income than freelancing does.


How do you gain skills to build a membership site like that? Do you hire other people to do things for you?


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm on disability.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

leaf in the wind said:


> I think it makes things worse when you're clearly insecure about it. There's that Tyrion Lannister quote to wear your shortcomings like armour, and it can never be used to hurt you.
> 
> And trust me I know what you mean - society absolutely judges people for what they do for a living. I make the least money of all my friends. My jobs have made good conversation fodder, since I do fun sht like tour abandoned factories and robotic warehouses... But it doesn't garner respect like if I had told someone I was a scientist or engineer. I dated an engineer at some point and he told me he would never get with someone in a "low skill career". That potential relationship most definitely didn't pan out. I'm considered behind the eight ball on career trajectory at my age.
> 
> After a while the shame just gets old. We work hard for a living, and there's nothing to look down or denigrate about that. It would be boring if everyone did the same thing anyway.


 Actually, if that is the job you wrote on your profile, it sounds respectable to me. It sounds like you have an important job that involves how things work.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, if that is the job you wrote on your profile, it sounds respectable to me. It sounds like you have an important job that involves how things work.


Most jobs involve knowing how things work. And because I'm usually the woman in a group of men, I always end up feeling like the secretary (also does not help that my family is old school Asians who automatically assume all women who work in offices are secretaries). And the field doesn't pay much unless you are an industrial engineer or in a senior/management position - I would top out at probably 55k CAD at the very high end. Other jobs- like said engineer, or nursing, or whatever else - _begins_ at thereabouts at the least and tops out at 6 figures.

My contract ended 2 weeks ago so I'm unemployed right now. Not in a rush to find a new job yet though.

Also not that there's anything wrong if one is a secretary. I just don't enjoy the sexist subtext.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

leaf in the wind said:


> Most jobs involve knowing how things work. And because I'm usually the woman in a group of men, I always end up feeling like the secretary (also does not help that my family is old school Asians who automatically assume all women who work in offices are secretaries). And the field doesn't pay much unless you are an industrial engineer or in a senior/management position - I would top out at probably 55k CAD at the very high end. Other jobs- like said engineer, or nursing, or whatever else - _begins_ at thereabouts at the least and tops out at 6 figures.
> 
> My contract ended 2 weeks ago so I'm unemployed right now. Not in a rush to find a new job yet though.
> 
> Also not that there's anything wrong if one is a secretary. I just don't enjoy the sexist subtext.


 I see. I hope they don't actually treat you like their secretary. I can see where you would have a problem with that if that is how you are made to feel.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I see. I hope they don't actually treat you like their secretary. I can see where you would have a problem with that if that is how you are made to feel.


They never have, and I think it's just my own insecurities. Sort of like OP, we probably make ourselves feel the worst because we are so used to the social flagellation throughout our lives.

I'm not even sure why it bothers me, because I'm not even close to anyone in my family. Most of them could die and I wouldn't attend the funeral. Some kind of innate desire to feel respected in the clan I guess lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

leaf in the wind said:


> They never have, and I think it's just my own insecurities. Sort of like OP, we probably make ourselves feel the worst because we are so used to the social flagellation throughout our lives.
> 
> I'm not even sure why it bothers me, because I'm not even close to anyone in my family. Most of them could die and I wouldn't attend the funeral. *Some kind of innate desire to feel respected in the clan I guess* lol


 This is a dimension of it I really didn't think of until recently. I've seen this from more than one SAS member though.

But yeah. You got any links for youtube vids that accurately portray what you do (Like I can look it up myself but what I find might not be very good)?


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Former moonshiner and currently a cat wrangling specialist.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This is a dimension of it I really didn't think of until recently. I've seen this from more than one SAS member though.
> 
> But yeah. You got any links for youtube vids that accurately portray what you do (Like I can look it up myself but what I find might not be very good)?


I would suggest going onto a job site and checking out the following search terms, and their posting descriptions. From experience it's fairly close to what the work actually entails, with variance in industry and company nuances.

Supply chain 
Replenishment 
Merchandise planning/forecasting 
Logistics/Import/Export/Customs/Indirect Tax
Production planning, MRP 
Procurement/Purchasing/Sourcing/Buying
Inventory control


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

nodamecantabile said:


> How do you gain skills to build a membership site like that? Do you hire other people to do things for you?


You don't really need web design skills for it. You can use a service like Teachable or Kajabi (I use Teachable)


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Doraemun said:


> I'm a driver and I feel insecure about it. I graduated but I never use it to work at any company because of my social anxiety and I can't socialize with anyone. So I choose to be a driver because I don't have to talk much, no co-worker, no inside 4 walls and time freedom (like Uber). I do this for almost 3 years. I've earn a good living from it. It's helping me to survive everyday. So I keep doing it year by year... But people don't see it like a 'job', underestimate it and belittle who decides this as a whole-life job. I begin feeling bad about myself, make myself unworthy to have a chance to love someone or be friend with them. I have thought that I should quit but what else can I do? I'm scared and I'm getting old enough to have no one hire me. I have no experience at anything. Oh my life sucks, it just getting worse.


You shouldn't be concerned about other people's opinion. Everyone's going to have their own idea of what's best but only you know what makes you happy. If you're genuinely content with being a driver, keep doing it. If not try out other options, but not to impress other people. You will never find fulfillment that way if your decisions are based on people's opinion. Chase what feels right for you. If that doesn't work out, well now you know and you can cross that off. Then move on to something else.

Anyways, I work in a retail store mostly unloading the freight truck with my team and stocking.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

u 4 u

aLL'S U


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

office bod


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I was head courtesy clerk at an upscale market similar to whole foods. I did everything from pushing carts to bagging groceries to shoveling snow to cleaning up spills to making sure the registers had enough bags. I was also responsible for making sure a bunch of teenagers did what they were supposed to and didn't dick around too much. I had that job for six years.


Now I'm a housewife.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Warehouse work but I can't hold down a jon for more than a month due to a horrible sleep schedule and how irresponsible I am.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I write porn. Obv can't tell anyone what I do for a living, so I tell them I'm a freelance writer. Even my parents don't know.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I work at Grainger. The job is pretty relaxed and easy. It also pays decent. I'm having a very hard time fitting in though and I don't really want to.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*fascinating expression!*

do?:O


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

I work in publishing. I'm part of an editing team that researches, writes & compiles a world leading resource on aviation and aircraft.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Assistant Store Leader for a PetSmart. 
Don't know how I got up the latter in this company, but here I am. If it was any other retail, don't think I could do it. I'm blessed to he around awesome people who all got something going on.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Lab tech at hospital


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

I’m a rehab tech at a small medical clinic.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

twitchy666 said:


> u 4 u
> 
> aLL'S U


you?


----------



## var (Dec 1, 2019)

Electrical tech for a concrete company. Lots of meetings lately.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Just quit my Video Editing/ Podcast producer job a month ago to move back home. I wanted to to be closer to my family, friends and girlfriend. Haven't found a job yet though (the city i live close to now has a crappy job market). It can get demoralising without a job, but I haven't given up yet.


----------



## ukperson (Dec 9, 2019)

I've been avoiding my job search and feel pathetic for it. I finished my master's degree in the summer but haven't put it to any use so far. I told myself that I would at least get a Christmas job but so far nothing.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

introduce me to this person which refers to whom having the name "You"


----------

